# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Berries en Ica

## Javier_Pdlo

Hola,  
Me gustaria saber si alguien tiene experiencia con berries en Ica.  Estoy contemplando una prueba con arandano y frambuesa...opiniones?  Asi mismo si alguien tiene experiencia usando TERRAFORTE me gustaria escuchar algo al respecto. 
gcs, 
JavierTemas similares: I congreso nacional de berries Seminario Magistral de Berries: LIMA Apurímac: Conferencia Magistral de Berries Artículo: Lambayeque y Cajamarca se unen a la promoción de berries La sierra puede producir US$1.000 millones en berries

----------


## SEALONG

Necesito importar uva de red globe para China y Hong Kong, alguien si tiene  a bueno precio para la exportacion , puede contactarme a sealong20@yahoo.com.cn, saludos. 
Enrique Wong

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

> Hola,  
> Me gustaria saber si alguien tiene experiencia con berries en Ica. Estoy contemplando una prueba con arandano y frambuesa...opiniones? Asi mismo si alguien tiene experiencia usando TERRAFORTE me gustaria escuchar algo al respecto. 
> gcs, 
> Javier

 Estimado Javier:
Que yo sepa, nadie en Ica produce comercialmente arándanos ni frambuesas. Mucho se ha hablado del tema, pero poco se ha hecho al respecto.
Para tu conocimiento, Mercedes Auris (Vivero Los Viñedos en Chincha - Teléfono: 056 265691) tiene plantas de diversas variedades de arándanos que quiere poner a prueba en diversas regiones del país, sobretodo en Ica.
Mi consejo a este respecto, es probar y observar con unas cuantas plantas de distintas variedades, antes de meterse de lleno en el negocio de los berries en Ica.
Saludos,
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

Gracias por el dato, si estuve donde Mercedes hace unas semanas y vi que esta haciendo unas pruebas.  Vamos a esperar que pase la campaña de uva y veo de ver si hago alguna prueba pequeña.  El mercado internacional tiene muy buenos precios y es algo poco desarrollado en nuestro pais.

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

> Gracias por el dato, si estuve donde Mercedes hace unas semanas y vi que esta haciendo unas pruebas. Vamos a esperar que pase la campaña de uva y veo de ver si hago alguna prueba pequeña. El mercado internacional tiene muy buenos precios y es algo poco desarrollado en nuestro pais.

 Hola Javier:
Según tengo entendido, la gran oportunidad que tenemos los peruanos en torno al negocio de los arándanos, es - al igual que la uva de mesa - salir temprano para no toparnos con la salida de Chile y Argentina, los cuales salen a partir de noviembre de cada año.
En las pruebas que lleves a cabo, te sugiero concentrar tus esfuerzos por lograr cosechar la fruta durante los meses de octubre de cada año.
Saludos y buena suerte.
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## alvaroespinoza

tengo data de arandanos
escribeme: alvarobasf@yahoo.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Álvaro: 
Yo no sé nada de arándanos, ni pienso sembrar arándanos en el Perú, pero si tienes alguna data que pueda ser de interés general, con respecto a este cultivo, te pido porfavor si la pudieras compartir con los demás usuarios del foro, que toda información hace más útil esta plataforma. 
Sería bueno que nos cuentes qué has encontrado al respecto y si vas a llevar a cabo tu proyecto. 
Te comento que sería muy interesante saber que están cultivando berries en Perú; y mejor aún, si compartes tu experiencia con nosotros para ver si en el camino podemos ir aportando con algún comentario. 
Saludos y suerte con tus proyectos.

----------


## gjaram

Saludos a todos!!. Me ha sido muy dificil encontrar algo de información sobre el cultivo de berries en Perú, especialmente de arandanos o blueberry y por fin encontre un lugar donde hablan del tema!. El aporte que puedo hacerles al respecto, es con mis conocimientos en torno al cultivo in vitro de estas plantas, ya que me dedico a esto desde hace muchos años y tengo un laboratorio en donde realizo el cultivo de esta planta frutal y otros berries. En Chile el cultivo de arándanos se realiza desde hace muchos años y la gran mayoría de los cultivos se estableció con plantas provenientes de laboratorio, debido a la calidad de estas plantas y a la gran capacidad de multiplicación que tienen bajo estas condiciones. Si alguien está interesado en comprar plantas madres in vitro a un precio menor al ofrecido por laboratorios tradicionales o establecer un laboratorio comercial les ofresco mi asesoría para colaborarle en su emprendimiento. Mucha suerte con sus cultivos y proyectos, hasta pronto, Gloria

----------


## gjaram

Les adjunto algo de información de arándanos, Gloria

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Saludos a todos!!. Me ha sido muy dificil encontrar algo de información sobre el cultivo de berries en Perú, especialmente de arandanos o blueberry y por fin encontre un lugar donde hablan del tema!. El aporte que puedo hacerles al respecto, es con mis conocimientos en torno al cultivo in vitro de estas plantas, ya que me dedico a esto desde hace muchos años y tengo un laboratorio en donde realizo el cultivo de esta planta frutal y otros berries. En Chile el cultivo de arándanos se realiza desde hace muchos años y la gran mayoría de los cultivos se estableció con plantas provenientes de laboratorio, debido a la calidad de estas plantas y a la gran capacidad de multiplicación que tienen bajo estas condiciones. Si alguien está interesado en comprar plantas madres in vitro a un precio menor al ofrecido por laboratorios tradicionales o establecer un laboratorio comercial les ofresco mi asesoría para colaborarle en su emprendimiento. Mucha suerte con sus cultivos y proyectos, hasta pronto, Gloria

 Hola Gloria: 
Bienvenida al foro. Es un gusto para mí saludarte, y saber que hay personas fuera del Perú que puedan compartir con los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe información útil, en este caso de arándanos o berries. Espero que puedas encontrar interesados en tus planas madres, y espero que puedas ayudarnos en lo que puedas con respecto a este cultivo, que para nosotros es bastante nuevo, pero que a su vez ofrece algunas oportunidades a los agricultores del Perú. 
Como bien dices, la información que hay sobre arándanos en el Perú es escala o nula. Y así como en los arándanos, creo que la información sobre diversos cultivos escasea a nivel nacional; y por eso es que creamos el foro: para que sean los mismos agricultores los que puedan consultar o aportar información útil. 
Cualquier novedad al respecto, por favor no dejes de compartirla con nosotros, que seguramente serán varias las personas a las que les interesará el tema. 
Saludos y gracias por la info.  
PD: Estoy copiando tu otro tema al foro de Clasificados>Material Genético para que tengas más probabilidades de éxito en tu búsqueda de clientes.  :Wink:

----------


## gjaram

Fernando, muchas gracias por la bienvenida y la gestión de colocar mi información en un otro tema. Además, los felicito por el sitio y ojalá que se mantenga con buenos temas por mucho tiempo. Con respecto al cultivo de los berries tengo mucha información que voy a ir subiendo de a poco, además de contar con información que les será de utilidad a personas que busquen financiamiento para sus proyectos o asesorías gratuitas. Por el momento les dejo esta presentación para los que quieran conocer mas sobre el cultivo de arandano. Saludos, Gloria

----------

diegofcv

----------


## liovaoscar

Hola adjunto el link para  los interesados...   http://frutpaijan.com/inicio.php 
Se tienen algunas experiencias en Huaraz ... segun tengo entendido .. el el distrito de Pampas.....
me interesaria sembrar una pequeña parcela ... algo asi como un piloto, aca en el Callejón de Huaylas .... alguien a lo mejor tiene interes y conducimos el piloto junto a fin de poder iniciar un cultivo comercial..

----------


## GLIVIA

El unico campo de frambuesas con proyección comercial que vi en Ica fue allá por el año 97 antes del fundo Santa Rita (Km. 311), al año sigueinte había desaparecido.

----------


## Adrian Silva

*Amigos todos:*
He producido Arándanos en mi país (Chile) y alguna experiencia adquirí,les puedo contar que uno de sus "secretos" ademas de escoger la variedad que se adapte a las condiciones edafoclimaticas de cada productor y su región ,es la acidez del suelo.
Prontamente aremos en la sierra Piurana ( Santo. Domingo ) un ensayo los mantendré informados al respecto.
El arándano es una de las pocas especies que aun no tiene "techo" para su comercialización .
saludos cordiales  *Adrian Silva*  *Adrian.silva@ngp.com.pe*

----------


## miriamemilia

Ola necesito  poder realizar un umbral de daño economico con respecto al cultivo de arandanos en ica,les agradeceria me envien informacion al respecto.

----------


## consuelomedina

Hola a todos, soy de Chile y nueva en el foro, respecto a algunas características del arándano como dice Adrian Silva el pH (4.0 - 5.2) del suelo es muy importante para esta especie, pero ademas hay que tener muy presente la concentración de sales que presente el suelo en el cual se va a establecer, esta especie requiere de suelos con buena porosidad y que no presenten anegación de agua ya que presenta un sistema radical un tanto sensible (recuerden que no presentan pelos radicales), sin embargo esta especie presenta una asociación simbiótica mutualista llamada endomicorriza ericoide la cual le permite a esta extender su sistema radical a través de las hifas del hongo simbionte, esto es entre muchas otros beneficios.  bueno en julio anduve visitando un vivero en Cañete pero la verdad es que las plantas aún están a prueba pero creo que hay mucho por hacer y para eso creo que las ganas están... saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola a todos, soy de Chile y nueva en el foro, respecto a algunas características del arándano como dice Adrian Silva el pH (4.0 - 5.2) del suelo es muy importante para esta especie, pero ademas hay que tener muy presente la concentración de sales que presente el suelo en el cual se va a establecer, esta especie requiere de suelos con buena porosidad y que no presenten anegación de agua ya que presenta un sistema radical un tanto sensible (recuerden que no presentan pelos radicales), sin embargo esta especie presenta una asociación simbiótica mutualista llamada endomicorriza ericoide la cual le permite a esta extender su sistema radical a través de las hifas del hongo simbionte, esto es entre muchas otros beneficios. bueno en julio anduve visitando un vivero en Cañete pero la verdad es que las plantas aún están a prueba pero creo que hay mucho por hacer y para eso creo que las ganas están... saludos

 Estimada Consuelo: 
¡Bienvenida a AgroFórum.pe!...  :Smile:  Es un gusto para mí poder contar con la participación de los hermanos de distintas partes del planeta; y en especial si se trata de nuestros hermanos y vecinos del sur. 
Efectivamente, has mencionado algo clave en tu mensaje sobre el tema de los arándanos o berries en Perú: "Hay mucho por hacer, pero las ganas están". En ese sentido, te quiero pedir que compartas buenamente la información que pueda ser útil para los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe sobre este cultivo; y que a su vez esté a tu alcance compartir. 
Sin duda, creo que los agricultores peruanos interesados en incursionar con arándanos en nuestro país tienen mucho que aprender del conocimiento y la experiencia chilena con respecto a este cultivo; y en ese sentido, creo que también es una oportunidad para los que los hermanos chilenos exporten tecnologías y personal capacitado hacia nuestro país. 
Yo no soy agricultor precisamente -mi familia lo es- pero conozco la estrecha relación entre la agricultura de ambos países, por lo que estoy seguro que sería un gran aporte a este portal poder contar con tu participación y la de otros amigos chilenos involucrados en el sector de arándanos en Chile. 
Te agradezco tu voluntad de intercambiar información libremente con todos los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe; y esperamos verte seguido por el foro. 
Saludos; y no olvides de la oportunidad que tienen los chilenos de cubrir la demanda que se genere en el mercado peruano, cuando este cultivo se instale definitivamente en nuestros campos. 
Bruno

----------


## miriamemilia

Hola:
Es cierto en  el vivero LOS VIÑEDOS DE CHINCHA , tienen arandanos. Conozco a una persona que trabaja hay asesorando este cultivo , si estas interesado te puedo enviar el numero de nextel .Ademas podra resolver alguna de tus dudas con respecto a sanidad. Ya que es fitopatologo.  _MIRIAM EMILIA ESCOBAR AQUINO_ emi84_3@hotmail.com

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## kscastaneda

Comparto con ustedes esto :  
He detectado la presencia de babosas comiendo la parte basal alrededor del tallo de algunas plantas, justo la planta que se ve rojiza fue la afectada. Babosa en Arandano.jpg 
Saludos,

----------


## Yde

Hola a todos
Soy nueva en el foro y me eh quedado asombrada con todas las cosas que comparten , sin duda son de gran utilidad, mas aún par los que estamso empezando en el facinante mundo de la agronomia.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola a todos
> Soy nueva en el foro y me eh quedado asombrada con todas las cosas que comparten , sin duda son de gran utilidad, mas aún par los que estamso empezando en el facinante mundo de la agronomia.

 Hola Yde:  *¡Bienvenida a AgroFórum.pe!...* :Smile:  Efectivamente, se trata de una excelente herramienta de información y comunicación para los que están incursionando en este mundo de la agricultura -incluyéndome a mí también-. 
Ahora para que te hagas una idea, este portal tiene recién 2 añitos cumplidos, por lo que te imaginarás que somos como un bebe que recién se ha puesto de pie. Por eso, si todo sale bien -como está sucediendo- a AgroFórum.pe le falta ser un niño, un adolescente, un adulto y un anciano; pero a diferencia de nosotros, un anciano que puede vivir a lo largo de varias generaciones. 
Por último, sólo pedirte -como suelo hacerlo con todos- que compartas con nosotros toda la información que pueda ser útil para los demás usuarios del foro. De nuestra parte, esperamos poder ayudarte cada vez que esté dentro de nuestras posibilidades. 
Saludos; y gracias por ser parte de esta comunidad  :Wink:  
PD: Una cosita más :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Trata de acostumbrarte a ubicar tus respuestas en los temas donde corresponda, para no interrumpir los temas originales. Los últimos 3 foros de toda la estructura (en la sección Sobre AgroFórum.pe) son para que me den sus palabras de aliento, para que critiquen el portal, para que me hagan sus sugerencias, y en general, para todo lo que tenga que ver con AgroFórum.pe como proyecto.

----------


## consuelomedina

Hola Carlos.
Una pregunta, esa fue la única planta que presentaba ataque de babosas?..saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

No, habían más pero esa en partícular presentaba esa sintomatología se había comido todo el contorno del tallo solo para que pase agua; las demás plantas estaban en ataques leves.

----------


## mik2528

Em Ica hay una empresa (los medanos) que esta sembrando arandanos, si no me equivoco es la unica aca en ica. 
He trabajado con terraforte 2 campañas algunas hectareascomparadas con el guano es lo mismo no hay diferencia solo en el precio que es mas caro y la certificacion organica, despues todo es igual.

----------


## Antonio Muñante

Saludos estimados amigos,
Es mi primera incursión en el foro y ojala este a tiempo de proponer para la investigación sobre los berries ó cualquier tema agrario, los campos de la Asociación Gamaniel Velarde Guarda, para la cual laboro en Ica, estamos ya proximos (15 días) a la culminación de nuestra instalación del sistema de riego por goteo y microaspersión, en nuestra estructura tenemos considerado justamente estos temas de investigación de nuevas altermativas de cultivos que de alguna forma den oportunidades de alternancia a la agricultura ya existente poniendo en bandeja y proponiendo nichos de mercado atractivos para la agricultura, asi tambien nos dedicamos a la formación de jovenes y adultos en actividades agrarias de la Región ya que contamos con un centro de educación tecnico productiva, a su vez para reforzar la experiencia de nuestros estudiantes jovenes y adultos, estamos instalando 2 hás de palta Hass, 1 Há de granada wnderfull, 1 Há de cultivo de hortalizas y 1 Há de alfalfa, como aporte a la agricultura organica a la cual estamos inclinados contaremos con un área exclusiva dedicada a la producción de compost, biol y otros referentes organicos, espero podamos aportar con la investigación agricola regional, por favor no duden en contactarnos mediante el foro o a la dirección de correo agroesparr2@yahoo.es  
Ing. Antonio Muñante

----------


## PabloR

Estimados foristas: los saludos en mi primera participación.
Es muy real la ventaja de Perú en el mercado mundial del arándano. Trabajo en este tema desde el 2001 en argentina, hemos pasado muchas etapas para encontrar loque realmente sirve. Hoy este cultivo está en constante cambio en las principales zonas productorasa del mundo. Creo que es una enorme ventaja para Perú, si puede absorver lo experimentado por otros y no tropezar con las mismas piedras. De esta manera se evitará dilapidar mucho dinero y esfuerzos.
Nosotros hemos caído en errores en variedaes y hoy tenemos más claro que debemos producir para tener la mayor cantidad de fruta en octubre, cosa bastante difícil. También hemos evolucionado en elegir variedades y manejos para poder transportar mediante barcos.
Además hoy , crisis mediante en europa y USA, el consumo se está consolidando y pareceque creciendo. Otro factor a favor de iniciar la actividad en Perú. 
 La información que estoy leyendo de Perú, no sé si es la actual y real, pero veo que los costos de implantación del cultivo se pueden ajustar, y que las variedades deberían considerar llegar al mercado por avión en Septiembre y octubre, y si tienen fruta en fines de agosto y principio de septimbre , la opción de retrasar la llegada, mandando por barco, creo que es muy buena. 
Los saludo y exitos!! 
Ing Agr. Pablo Rubio
Consulfrut Argentina info@consulfrut.com.ar

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## berrysperu

Estoy interesada en comprar Berrys, Frambuesa y Blueberrys seria cuestion de reunirnos..espero contactar mediante correos o números telefónicos..

----------


## berrysperu

Ahora están en cosecha tiene arandanos para ventas en Lima.

----------


## berrysperu

Tienen todo el sistema de Riego Tecnificado tienes Berrys Frambuesa y Arandanos...

----------


## PabloR

Estimados :
Nuestra cosecha de  blueberries con volúmen interesante, inicia en principio de Octubre, finalizando en mediados de Diciembre. Frambuesas no estamos exportando actualmente por alta demanda interna, y la cosecha es desde Dicmebre hasta Abril.
Podemos exportar blueberries a Lima.
 Quisera conocer cuales pueden ser los volúmenes de demanda y en que semanas. 
saludos cordiales, 
Ing Agr. Pablo Rubio  info@consulfrut.com.ar
skype rubiope

----------


## PabloR

Estimada berrysperu:
En Argentina, todos los cultivos implantados de arándanos, moras y frambuesas en las zonas templadas, se han desarrolados desde 1996 aprox con sistemas de muy buena tecnología. Tienen sistemas de riego por goteo, fertiriego controlado, sistemas antiheladas de cobertura total o flippers y en muchos casos han optado por mallas antigranizo.
La producción en zonas templadas, se ha planteado para producción de primicia llegando a mercados de USA y CE desde Octubre hasta Diciembre.
En  la mayoría de las fincas se certifica normas de BPA como las Globalgap,Tesco, entre otras. Se ha desarrollado un nuclepo de producciónes orgánicas certificadas, pero es algo reducido
Las tecnologías usadas en plantas de empaque están a la altura de las usadas en Chile, USA y CE. 
Contamos con variedades para realizar envíos por avión o por barco. 
En las fincas podems encontrar variedades liberadas(sin royalty) y variedades patentadas en general por Universidades de USA. 
Cualqueir consulta estoy a su disposición 
Saludos cordiales
Ing Agr. Pablo Rubio
COONSULFRUT

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimada berrysperu:
> En Argentina, todos los cultivos implantados de arándanos, moras y frambuesas en las zonas templadas, se han desarrolados desde 1996 aprox con sistemas de muy buena tecnología. Tienen sistemas de riego por goteo, fertiriego controlado, sistemas antiheladas de cobertura total o flippers y en muchos casos han optado por mallas antigranizo.
> La producción en zonas templadas, se ha planteado para producción de primicia llegando a mercados de USA y CE desde Octubre hasta Diciembre.
> En  la mayoría de las fincas se certifica normas de BPA como las Globalgap,Tesco, entre otras. Se ha desarrollado un nuclepo de producciónes orgánicas certificadas, pero es algo reducido
> Las tecnologías usadas en plantas de empaque están a la altura de las usadas en Chile, USA y CE. 
> Contamos con variedades para realizar envíos por avión o por barco. 
> En las fincas podems encontrar variedades liberadas(sin royalty) y variedades patentadas en general por Universidades de USA. 
> Cualqueir consulta estoy a su disposición 
> Saludos cordiales
> ...

 Hola Pablo: 
Si tienes o vas a tener oferta exportable de arándanos, moras y frambuesas; pásame toda la información necesaria para ver si puedo encontrar mercado aquí o en algún otro país. 
Recién estamos empezando con los berries por aquí; sin embargo, se trata de un producto interesante que me gustaría poder ofrecer a mis contactos desde ya, y así ir agregando productos de buena demanda internacional a mi canasta de opciones como intermediario o como exportador mismo. 
Estamos en contacto. 
Saludos.

----------


## PoloNet

Hola Javier, 
Cuál es la idea que tienes acerca del uso de TERRAFORTE en el cultivo de berries? Y qué tipo de material es éste? 
Saludos

----------


## PoloNet

Hola Gloria, 
Por favor, si podrías indicar el lugar dónde se encuentra la documentación que estas compartiendo. 
Gracias

----------

